# RB20DET limits?



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know of the power limits of the RB20DET engine? I wanted to do the RB25 swap in my 240, but I was told to go with the RB20. Can anyone help shed some light and explain some of the pros of the RB20 engine over the 25? Thanks.


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

i dont know


----------



## xpcgamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I was always led to believe that a smaller displacment motor like the RB20 has smaller bore than the Rb25. Its alot harder to make a smaller piston bang around the cylinder(detonate) so you could run a bit higher boost. I know the RB25 have impellers on the stock turbo glued on but I am not sure on the RB20.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

About 350 on stock internals.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

350 at the wheels yeah?
Depends on how much power you want? If 350 or lower is all your after then stick with the RB20.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's about what I want, a little less than 400 at the crank, and a little more than 350 at the wheels, if not, 350 is perfect.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm also told that the RB20DET is a much sweeter engine than the 25 - revs happier, feels better.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

a Rb20 would be a bit easier to swap into the 240 althought i believe a rb25 will hold more power, but a bit more difficult. Many will say you are better off doing an sr20det swap over the rb20 due to the simplicity of the swap and the availibility of parts and SR20dets can hold around 400hp on stock internals, but then again you can always run the jwt stroker kits.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> Many will say you are better off doing an sr20det swap over the rb20 due to the simplicity of the swap and the availibility of parts and SR20dets can hold around 400hp on stock internals


Plus its lighter, and keeps the cars true handling characteristics as intended with the SR20.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> Plus its lighter, and keeps the cars true handling characteristics as intended with the SR20.


thanks for adding that.


like I say, the rb20det is pita to install, with the wiring and finding everything to complete the swap is kind of a pita in itself. In the end, it wont compared to a SR20.. hell if you want more power, run the jwt stroker kit


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

spot on, thats why im sticking with the SR20 in mine, i was gonna throw in an RB26/30 hybrid but my mechanic said will throw the cars handling characteristics cos the RB engine is way heavier, and will i really need all that extra power? 
Not to mention the extra power needed to drive that extra weight!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

BTW if your gonna go RB go RB25 or RB26 forget RB20.

If you need to know ANYTHING about the RB engine ask the guys on this forum:

SKYLINES AUSTRALIA 

Im pretty sure u still have to register to view threads but believe me its worth it!!


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

The rb25det from the r33 has vvt making it harder to tune, more mucking around. It really depends on your coin...with enough money you can do anything. How much were you thinking of spending on it?


----------

